# The lowly carp..



## gyo (Mar 11, 2008)

I stumbled across this forum, and there seems to be some knowledgeable people here. I'm hoping I can learn a few things from everyone and hopefully contribute as well.

That said, this last year I started to get into fly fishing for carp and found it to be enjoyable. I know many you might think that's crazy, but don't knock it until you try it. ( email me and I'll be happy to take you.) While they're not bonefish found in tropical places, there are some similarities. I've been fortunate enough to have done some traveling and fished for bonefish in other countries. Looking for the next closest thing locally it's led me to the lowly carp.

This winter I've been looking for new places to chase the "golden bones" (carp) hopefully closer to home. All the places I currently chase them are a bit of a drive. I've checked maps and have a few ideas of places to check locally, but I thought I would see if I could tap into the the knowledge base of some of you local pros and see if anyone could be so kind as to point me in some new directions? 

Typically I know it's taboo to ask for honey holes on a public forum, but for the ugly carp I figured I'd take my chances. Plus they usually don't occupy the same habitat as some of the more desirable angling prey. If you don't want to post here I will happily take any email suggestions...

In case your wondering what is great fly fishing water for carp....
shallower flats < 3 feet deep. If those happened to be in Davis or Weber counties it would be even better.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions...


----------



## cornstar (Jan 16, 2008)

The only place I think I have ever caught a Carp on a fly is in Brigham city Pioneer Pond. It is shallow, easy to cast all the way around, and full of carp.


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

Im sure you already know this, and it isnt in Davis or Weber counties, but the Jordan River is probably the best spot for carp on the fly. I too am a carp fishing enthusiast, and fish for them often. Willard Bay holds some very large carp, however a boat is pretty much a neccesity there. Bountiful Lake in Davis County (West Bountiful) has a good population of carp, and is shallow enough to wade out in some spots. And of course Utah Lake where all of the carp came from at some point is packed to the gills with golden bonefish. Hope this helps, keep us posted on any success.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I never have understood the obsession with bonefish :? although they do remind me of carp.

Farmington Bay has some carp. I've seen guys chase them with archery equipment where the creeks feed into the bay and I used to catch them at the outlet (where the airboats launch), but I don't know how well flyfishing would work there. The only catch with Farmington Bay is that it's not open all year due to waterfowl nesting.

What weight flyrod do you use?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Where are you from gyro? I will get you into some carp if you want to show me the secret of catchin them on a fly rod. I agree they are a fight. I've caught maybe a dozen or so on a fly rod but I've always snagged them. They put up a heck of a fight. I caught one at pineview that probably weighed 15-20 pounds.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you guys eating those things?? I saw a receipe for smoked carp ribs in a book, but can't bring myself to ever eat them. Don't tell me you practice catch and release. I snagged a 10 pounder or so up at Pineview trolling for muskie last fall. Hooked it in the tail. My god for a moment I thought I had a state record TM. Any of you got any pics of the nasty critters? Is there a difference between a giant sucker and a carp?


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

carp are foreign invaders, all should be killed . throw em on the bank for the birds


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

PLEASE do not throw them on the bank. These things stink to high hell when they rot. Even if every single one of us killed the carp we catch, it wouldnt even put a dent in their population anyway. Besides, they really are fun to catch. I agree that they are a huge problem, and they are destroying habitats of "native" fish, but littering isnt the solution.


----------



## gyo (Mar 11, 2008)

I couldn't eat carp..... I hate to even grab the things to get my fly back sometimes.

As for tackle... My preference is a 7 wt. floating line, with 8-12' tapered leader depending on what fly I'm throwing. My tippet is usually 1x or 2x. You can get away with a 5wt but it's tuff.

fly fishing for carp is very visual, I think that's why I like it. You could't pay me to blind cast to those things, but when you can see and target specific fish it's quite a thrill when you hook up. When your chasing them in the shallows it can require long accurate casts. I've read that carp have twice the senses (taste, smell, touch) as trout.. Not sure I believe it.

afdude- PM me. I'd be happy to take you..
Jigz- never fished the jordan river... I wouldn't know where to start. Any place you typically see carp there..
Scot-rn- Have you tried bonefishing? I read that trout run at about 25-28 mph... bonefish run as fast as 43-48 mph.. (don't ask me how they know... that's just what I read) I've never heard my reel scream as much or as fast as when I'm bonefishing. Of course the scenery doesn't hurt either. 

Bonefishing is as close to hunting as I can think of. You have to find the fish... you have to get your fly there, they have to take it, then you have to land it.... throw in the variables, of wind, light(helps you to see the things), boat speed if your on one, speed of the fish traveling, direction they are traveling, what there eating, your fly, how it looks, how it floats or sinks, and a lot of things have to go right to connect. Is it impossible- no, is it tuff- yes, is it fun... of course, I'd do it more often if I could.

Thanks for the suggestions... keep them coming.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Last summer, I engaged in a little experiment after hitting Farmington pond...
I caught a couple carp there, but was seized by the notion that- 'hey, I've never eaten a carp'. Similar to the notion I had later that summer- 'Hey, I've never eaten a squirrel' (BTW-YUM!). So, i took measures to correct that.
I'm not sure I cleaned them correctly- I cleaned them like a trout, but it was very awkward. Scaled 'em, and cut them into steaks like you would a large salmon. Let marinade in a solution of water, Lite soy sauce, lemon pepper, and red wine (I was truly just fishing here) over night. Seared them on a very hot pan for no more than 30 seconds. Then- we went to Jen's parents for dinner. Jen's Dad is a BBQ aficionado and one hell of a cook. After a few odd looks from Jen's parents, we figured- what the hell? So we cranked up the smoker, put in some apple wood chips and smoked the hell out of the steaks for about an hour, hour-fifteen maybe.
Wow! Tastes like CARP!
Actually, I have an odd, very quirky palate. I'm not real picky- so over the last year or two, I've experimented with some interesting foods. Y'know, stuff most people around here snub their noses at.
If prepared properly, carp ain't bad. Smoking it is a good way to go. Jen's dad and I have tried a couple different smokes and marinades since- we're determioned to find a decent recipe for carp. We liked it, but no one else did. So, it's up to the individual.
Other strange things that are quite good-

Dandelion salad (there is a method here, though).
Squirrel (the pine tree kind)
Crow
Magpie
BEAVER TAIL! (WOW!)
Sumac tea ('tree of heaven')

there's many others- just can't recall at the moment.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not that I am policing, just a thought of what to do when others may be watching, I believe throwing the carp on the bank would be considered illegal (page 32 of the proc http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2008_fishing/2008_fishing.pdf) waste of a fish, not that I disagree with it nor do I care, simply want everyone to be aware that that is illegal; of course, I do not know how it is enforced, if at all.

I once caught a carp on a gaff and one on a piece of bread, they are fighters.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's considered wasting. Even if it's not a game fish, it's still wasting and you could get in trouble for it.

That being said, I don't think anyone will notice (or care) if you were to rip some gills out and throw them back. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I never have understood the obsession with bonefish :? although they do remind me of carp.
> 
> Farmington Bay has some carp. I've seen guys chase them with archery equipment where the creeks feed into the bay and I used to catch them at the outlet (where the airboats launch), but I don't know how well flyfishing would work there. The only catch with Farmington Bay is that it's not open all year due to waterfowl nesting.
> 
> What weight flyrod do you use?


Farmington Bay is indeed loaded with carp. I did some basic reg checking and talking around and I can not find anything that says you cant fish it in any manner. If you braved out into the marsh where the fresh water creek rolls in, it is fairly shallow and loaded with carp. When I was out there taking photographs of the eagles that is what they were feasting on and there were some remains of some real larger lunkers on the ice. That fits the Davis county prerequist and Id be game to join you, Im up here in north davis county.

Ive also heard that in the lower weber/odgen there are plent of carp also, of course willard and lower reaches of the bear river.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

i hear all the best carp fishermen are in utah

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Dude, I swear to the Lord!
You wanna Carp fish, give me 3 days notice; on a 'flush' week I'm absolutely there!
REFER TO MY PREVIOUS POST,Woops, CAPS. 
I'll fish w/ ya, although I prefer browns. Deal? PM me.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

If you did'nt throw the carp on the banks . >>O WHAT WOULD YOUR DOGS HAVE TO ROLL IN :shock:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> carp are foreign invaders, all should be killed . throw em on the bank for the birds


Dig deep holes and bury them! They'll make good fertilizer...also, chop them up and use them for bait!


----------



## whereisyourmind (Oct 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Not that I am policing, just a thought of what to do when others may be watching, I believe throwing the carp on the bank would be considered illegal (page 32 of the proc http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2008_fishing/2008_fishing.pdf) waste of a fish, not that I disagree with it nor do I care, simply want everyone to be aware that that is illegal; of course, I do not know how it is enforced, if at all.
> 
> I once caught a carp on a gaff and one on a piece of bread, they are fighters.


That rule doesn't apply to non-game fish. However, on page 31 it does state that non-game fish may not be left on the shoreline.

Carp can be fun to catch, but in most places I try to do away with as many as I can.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

gyo - I know a lot of people are obsessed with bonefishing, and that kind of a fight does sound like a lot of fun. It appears people put a ton of time, money and energy into chasing those carp-like fish of the flats. Never been, and probably will not be going soon because I don't need another really expensive fishing place/tactic :lol:. 

So we all helped you out with locations, now you've got to help us out :wink: - what kind of flies will carp take? Just general categories are fine, don't expect your go to fly or anything.


----------



## Setter (Apr 25, 2021)

Jigz said:


> PLEASE do not throw them on the bank. These things stink to high hell when they rot. Even if every single one of us killed the carp we catch, it wouldnt even put a dent in their population anyway. Besides, they really are fun to catch. I agree that they are a huge problem, and they are destroying habitats of "native" fish, but littering isnt the solution.


I’m entering the ranks of the retired and plan to fish much more frequently. As for carp, I would catch them out at Farmington Bay most likely, then use them as fertilizer in my garden.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You just replied to a 13 year old post... 😕

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Setter said:


> I’m entering the ranks of the retired and plan to fish much more frequently. As for carp, I would catch them out at Farmington Bay most likely, then use them as fertilizer in my garden.


Welcome to the Forum!!

We would catch and shoot tons of spawning carp in the spring. Cut them up with a machete and bury them between the vegetable rows in the garden. Best fertilizer ever, especially for tomatotes!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> We would catch and shoot tons of spawning carp in the spring. Cut them up with a machete and bury them between the vegetable rows in the garden. Best fertilizer ever, especially for tomatotes!


Until the dogs or wild animals dug them up. Then things get a little fragrant. 🤮


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

Setter said:


> I’m entering the ranks of the retired and plan to fish much more frequently. As for carp, I would catch them out at Farmington Bay most likely, then use them as fertilizer in my garden.


This thread is too old, Welcome to the forums buddy.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Gunnison Res by Manti is full of carp.


----------

